# Please help sick chick



## Bluestsmile (Jan 29, 2013)

I just got chick a two days again. One has been very lethergic. Sleeps all the time. Falls over standing to sleep. I am new to this. Just found out about butt paste. I cleaned her up and while I was cleaning she took a big poop and a little (very little) bloody. Then I mashed up her feed and made a paste and made sugar water. Got her to take sugar water. No food. HOW MUCH WATER/FOOD SHOULD I GIVE HER? I am using a dropper. I am trying every hour. I have her in a little box by herself but in with her family, cause ahe cries if apart. And she is under the lamp cause her legs are cold. Also when her eyes are closed I can see them through her skin. Just a little line
What do I do now????


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Just give her the feed in her box and give her water in her box. If she is strong enough to survive she will. In nature this is how the week chicks are weeded out. Yes it sucks. But as long as you give her food, water, warmth, and keep her pasty butt clear she needs to be strong enough on her own to survive. She could be sick from not being able to poop, it could be failure to thrive, or any number of things. If you have electrolyte you can put that in her water. I wish you luck . 

Oh and one thing, it probubly has no merit for your situation but from experience " a cold chick is a dead chick " if the temps are low and there is a draft it can kill chicks. I'm not sure how your weather is, but here its been 30's at night still.


----------



## Bluestsmile (Jan 29, 2013)

yep 30s here too. But there is no draft. They r upstairs between two greenhouse rooms.
I don't want her to fall asleep in her water


----------



## Bluestsmile (Jan 29, 2013)

Temps 90ish


----------

